# Cloudy eyes?



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

I think our new puppy's eyes are a bit cloudy. It seems that the center has a slight bluish tint to them. I assumed it was just from being a puppy and the vet didn't say anything about it when I had him checked on Friday. My husband is concerned, though. Does anyone know anything about this? 

He has to go back to the vet in 2.5 weeks for set of booster shots so I'll definitely ask then. I am just trying to find any info that I can ahead of time just in case it's something to really be concerned about.

Emily


----------

